# John Deere 40 series rear SVC question



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi,

On my John Deere 4440 I have 3 SCV on the rear of the tractor. There are a few small leaks, I was thinking about installing a RE206778 on one remote to see how I like it. But before I do that my main question is, I would like to have the same set up on my 40 series as my 55 series. With the lever that makes it so dang easy to install and remove the hoses. I did a bunch of research and have come up with nothing.

Is there a Way to have 50/55 series style remotes on a 40 series?

I'm sure some of you have updated to the RE206778 Pioneer style on your rear SCV's, Do you like them?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Only way to have the connect/disconnect lever similar to 50/55 series scv that I'm aware of is install a complete 40S,50,55,60 or 70 series scv. I've read on other discussion forums about ISO scv conversions for 30/40 series but there were mixed opinions. IIRC some tech's had problems getting seals to hold.


----------

